# Dynamic DNS (named + dhcpd)



## JohnLWebb (Apr 16, 2009)

My dynamic dns setup is not working and I'm hoping someone will help me. I would be grateful for any help even a nudge in the right direction. Thanks in advance... 

DHCP seems to properly assign addresses and other relevant information. The clients are able to get name resolution for external systems like google, yahoo, etc...

However, I can not get any name resolution for my local machines.

I have worked on this for several hours and tried many different configurations. I have read the documentation and many articles on related material however, the solution to this problem keeps eluding me.

I'm getting the following message on the server when one of the Windows client machines does a ipconfig /renew.


```
Apr 16 14:40:18 Home0 dhcpd: unable to add a reverse map from 251.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa. to Laptop01.webb.local: connection refused
```


These are the files I think would be relevant;

named.conf
sorry it is long but I tried to keep as much of the default data as possible. I added my forward and reverse Zones near the end of the file. Also, I commented out the following line thinking it might be causing a problem but I don't really think it is related now...

//zone "168.192.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };


```
options {
	// Relative to the chroot directory, if any
	directory	"/etc/namedb";
	pid-file	"/var/run/named/pid";
	dump-file	"/var/dump/named_dump.db";
	statistics-file	"/var/stats/named.stats";

	#listen-on	{ 127.0.0.1; };
	listen-on 	{ 192.168.1.2; };

	disable-empty-zone "255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA";
	disable-empty-zone "0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";
	disable-empty-zone "1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";



	forwarders {
		4.2.2.3;
	};

};
zone "." { type hint; file "named.root"; };

zone "localhost"	{ type master; file "master/localhost-forward.db"; };
zone "127.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "master/localhost-reverse.db"; };
zone "255.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "0.ip6.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/localhost-reverse.db"; };

zone "0.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "10.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "16.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "17.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "18.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "19.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "20.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "21.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "22.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "23.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "24.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "25.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "26.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "27.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "28.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "29.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "30.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "31.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
//zone "168.192.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "254.169.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "2.0.192.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "18.198.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "19.198.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "240.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "241.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "242.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "243.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "244.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "245.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "246.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "247.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "248.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "249.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "250.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "251.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "252.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "253.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "254.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "1.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "3.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "4.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "5.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "6.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "7.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "8.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "9.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "a.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "b.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "c.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "d.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "e.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "0.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "1.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "2.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "3.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "4.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "5.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "6.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "7.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "8.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "9.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "a.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "b.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "0.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "1.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "2.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "3.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "4.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "5.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "6.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "7.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "c.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "d.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "8.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "9.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "a.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "b.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "c.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "d.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "e.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "f.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

zone "ip6.int"			{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

include "/etc/namedb/rndc.key";


zone "webb.local" {
type master;
file "/etc/namedb/webb.local.hosts";
allow-update { key rndc-key; };
};


zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa" {
type master;
file "/etc/namedb/webb.local.hosts.reverse";
allow-update {key rndc-key; };
};
```

dhcpd.conf

```
ddns-updates on;
ddns-domainname "webb.local";
option ntp-servers 192.168.1.2;
#ddns-update-style ad-hoc;
ddns-update-style interim;
allow client-updates;

include "/etc/namedb/rndc.key";

zone webb.local. {
primary 127.0.0.1;
secondary 192.168.1.2;
key rndc-key;
}

zone 1.168.192.in-addr.arpa. {
primary 127.0.0.1;
secondary 192.168.1.2;
key rndc-key;
}



allow unknown-clients;
default-lease-time 86400;
max-lease-time 172800;

option domain-name "webb.local";
option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.2;
option netbios-name-servers 192.168.1.2;
option netbios-dd-server 192.168.1.2;
option netbios-node-type 8;

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
	range dynamic-bootp 192.168.1.200 192.168.1.254;
	option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
	option routers 192.168.1.1;
	allow unknown-clients;
}
```

rndc.key

```
key "rndc-key" {
        algorithm hmac-md5;
        secret "5ZPde3TNWhR3o9O2W77D1XvRsbYuJZY4QYkvbtxukGE=";
};
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2009)

Put your forward and reverse zones in /etc/named/dynamic and make sure the bind user has write access there. Also make sure there's a SOA record in the forward and reverse zone files.

Don't use .local as a tld, this will conflict with avahi/zeroconf.


----------



## varda (Apr 17, 2009)

What is the reason that you've defined all that reverse zones but explicitly commented targeted "168.192.in-addr.arpa" if dhcpd prompted about it?

Just simplify your config leaving only IP ranges an corresponding zones you maintained in your network.

Related part of zone definitions:


```
allow-query { localnets; };
allow-transfer { localnets; };
allow-recursion { localnets; };

zone "." in { type hint; file "named.root"; };

zone "localhost" in {
	type master;
	file "forward/localhost";
};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" in {
	type master;
	file "reverse/localhost"; };


zone "localnetwork" in {
	type master;
	file "forward/localnetwork";
	allow-update { localhost; }; 
};

zone "0.168.192.in-addr.arpa" in {
	type master;
	file "reverse/localnetwork";
	allow-update { localhost; };
};
```

Related part of dhcp:

```
deny bootp;
authoritative;
max-lease-time 900;
log-facility local7;
allow unknown-clients;
ignore client-updates;
default-lease-time 900;
one-lease-per-client on;
ddns-update-style interim;
option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

server-name "server.localnetwork";
server-identifier server.localnetwork;

subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

	range 192.168.0.200 192.168.0.250;

	option routers 192.168.0.1;
	option ntp-servers 192.168.0.1;
	option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;
	option netbios-name-servers 192.168.0.1;

	option domain-name "localnetwork";
	option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;
}

zone localnetwork. {
  primary 127.0.0.1;
}

zone 0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. {
  primary 127.0.0.1;
}
```

Create correct zone files, set proper ownership and mode for zone files. Debug it until it will work properly. Then adjust options accordingly to your needs, add update keys where you want and so on.

This's part of worked configuration.


----------



## JohnLWebb (Apr 17, 2009)

*Solved*

SirDice and Varda--

Thanks for your input. My dynamic updates are finally working. I tried many different configurations and I used the information you both provided to end up with these configuration files. However, I am not quite sure exactly what made the difference.

I cut out most of the default entries in the named.conf file meant to stop spurious traffic from being sent to the roots. I don't think they were the issue but I will add them back in slowly later.

Using this configuration, I am able to get DHCP service for my clients and both the forward and reverse lookups are now working. Forward lookups have to be fully qualified and I wish I could just use the host name. 

How do I set a Primary DNS Suffix? That sound like the right solution for that?



Here is the modified config;

dhcpd.conf 

```
deny bootp;
authoritative;
default-lease-time 86400;
max-lease-time 172800;
allow unknown-clients;
ddns-updates on;
ddns-domainname "webbprojects.com";
ddns-update-style interim;


include "/etc/namedb/rndc.key";

zone webbprojects.com. {
primary 127.0.0.1;
secondary 192.168.1.2;
key rndc-key;
}


zone 1.168.192.in-addr.arpa.{
primary 127.0.0.1;
key rndc-key;
}

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
        range dynamic-bootp 192.168.1.75 192.168.1.90;
        option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
        option routers 192.168.1.1;
        option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.2;
        allow unknown-clients;
}
```

named.conf

```
options {
        directory       "/etc/namedb";
        pid-file        "/var/run/named/pid";
        dump-file       "/var/dump/named_dump.db";
        statistics-file "/var/stats/named.stats";
        forwarders {
                4.2.2.3;
        };

};

zone "." { type hint; file "named.root"; };

include "/etc/namedb/rndc.key";

zone "webbprojects.com" {
type master;
file "/etc/namedb/dynamic/webbprojects.com";
allow-update { key rndc-key; };
};


zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa" {
type master;
file "/etc/namedb/dynamic/webbprojects.com.rev";
allow-update {key rndc-key; };
};

$
```

Forward Zone File

```
$ORIGIN .
$TTL 86400      ; 1 day
webbprojects.com        IN SOA  home0.webbprojects.com. admin.webbprojects.com. (
                                3          ; serial
                                86400      ; refresh (1 day)
                                3600       ; retry (1 hour)
                                172800     ; expire (2 days)
                                3600       ; minimum (1 hour)
                                )
                        NS      home0.webbprojects.com.
$ORIGIN webbprojects.com.
home0                   A       192.168.1.2
```

Reverse Zone File

```
$ORIGIN .
$TTL 86400      ; 1 day
1.168.192.in-addr.arpa  IN SOA  home0.webbprojects.com. admin.webbprojects.com. (
                                6          ; serial
                                86400      ; refresh (1 day)
                                3600       ; retry (1 hour)
                                172800     ; expire (2 days)
                                3600       ; minimum (1 hour)
                                )
                        NS      home0.webbprojects.com.
$ORIGIN 1.168.192.in-addr.arpa.
2                       PTR     home0.webbprojects.com.
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2009)

JohnLWebb said:
			
		

> Using this configuration, I am able to get DHCP service for my clients and both the forward and reverse lookups are now working. Forward lookups have to be fully qualified and I wish I could just use the host name.
> 
> How do I set a Primary DNS Suffix? That sound like the right solution for that?


The *option domain-name* should take care of this. Have a look at the resolv.conf file of your clients. That should include a search directive.

For reference here's my config:
dhcpd.conf:

```
option domain-name "dicelan.home.";
option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1;

default-lease-time 600;
max-lease-time 7200;
authoritative;
ddns-update-style interim;
log-facility local7;
ignore client-updates;
#ddns-ttl 600;

do-forward-updates true;

key DHCP {
        algorithm HMAC-MD5;
        secret ""<uuencoded key>";
}

zone dicelan.home. {
        primary 127.0.0.1;
        key DHCP;
}

zone 1.168.192.in-addr.arpa. {
        primary 127.0.0.1;
        key DHCP;
}

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
        range 192.168.1.20 192.168.1.100;
        option routers 192.168.1.1;
}
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2009)

named.conf:

```
options {
        // Relative to the chroot directory, if any
        directory       "/etc/namedb";
        pid-file        "/var/run/named/pid";
        dump-file       "/var/dump/named_dump.db";
        statistics-file "/var/stats/named.stats";
        
        version         "FOAD";

        listen-on       { 192.168.1.1; 127.0.0.1; };

        listen-on-v6    { 2001:888:1c5b::1; ::1; };

        disable-empty-zone "255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA";
        disable-empty-zone "0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";
        disable-empty-zone "1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";

//      forward only;
/*
        forwarders {
                127.0.0.1;
        };
*/
};

logging {
        channel syslog_errors {syslog daemon; severity info; };
        channel debug_file {file "/var/log/named_debug.log" versions 3 size 1m; severity dynamic;};
        category queries {debug_file; };
};


/***************************** 
** My dicelan configuration ** 
*****************************/

acl mynetwork { 192.168.1.0/24; 2001:888:1c5b::/48; };

key DHCP {
        algorithm HMAC-MD5;
        secret <uuencoded key>;
};

view "internal" {
        match-clients { localnets; !82.95.254.112; };
        allow-transfer { mynetwork; };
        recursion yes;

        zone "." { type hint; file "named.root"; };
        zone "localhost"        { type master; file "master/localhost-forward.db"; };
        zone "127.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "master/localhost-reverse.db"; };
        zone "255.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "0.ip6.arpa"       { type master; file "master/localhost-reverse.db"; };
        zone "0.in-addr.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "1.in-addr.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "2.in-addr.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "223.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "14.in-addr.arpa"          { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "10.in-addr.arpa"          { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "16.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "17.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "18.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "19.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "20.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "21.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "22.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "23.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "24.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "25.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "26.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "27.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "28.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "29.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "30.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "31.172.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "168.192.in-addr.arpa"     { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "254.169.in-addr.arpa"     { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "2.0.192.in-addr.arpa"     { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "18.198.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "19.198.in-addr.arpa"      { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "240.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "241.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "242.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "243.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "244.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "245.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "246.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "247.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "248.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "249.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "250.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "251.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "252.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "253.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "254.in-addr.arpa"         { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "1.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "3.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "4.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "5.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "6.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "7.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "8.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "9.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "a.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "b.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "c.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "d.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "e.ip6.arpa"               { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "0.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "1.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "2.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "3.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "4.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "5.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "6.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "7.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "8.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "9.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "a.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "b.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "0.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "1.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "2.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "3.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "4.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "5.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "6.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "7.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "c.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "d.f.ip6.arpa"             { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "8.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "9.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "a.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "b.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "c.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "d.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "e.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "f.e.f.ip6.arpa"           { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        zone "ip6.int"                  { type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
        
        zone "dicelan.home." {
                type master;
                notify no;
                file "dynamic/dicelan.home";
                allow-update { 127.0.0.1; key DHCP; };
        };

        zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa." {
                type master;
                notify no;
                file "dynamic/1.168.192.in-addr.arpa";
                allow-update { 127.0.0.1; key DHCP; };
        };
        
        zone "b.5.c.1.8.8.8.0.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa." {
                type master;
                notify no;
                check-names ignore;
                file "master/200188801c5b.ip6.arpa";
        };
};

view "external" {
        match-clients { any; };
        allow-transfer { none; };
        recursion no;
};
```


----------

